# Network manager stopped wpa_supplicant working

## bawig1

Hi,

I've just done a fresh install on a netbook and built it up to the point where I have an Xfce4 desktop. I had NetworkManager as a USE flag and it was installed. The problem was I couldn't connect to my wireless router with wpa_supplicant. I looked in /var/log/messages and there were a ton of messages about NetworkManager. I did some work googling and I read about how two different network configuration systems may clash and prevent networking from working at all. I decided to unmerge NetworkManager and reboot. When I logged in I started wpa_supplicant and it associated with the access point, all seems to be well.

What I don't understand is why NetworkManager was stopping wpa_supplicant from working. Can somone help me to identify what information I should be looking for in the log files to figure this out? Am willing to do the work to solve this but just need some help because there is allot about gentoo that I don't understand.

thanks.

Brett.

----------

## eccerr0r

Networkmanager actually will call wpa_supplicant for you, so you may need to get rid of your existing wpa_supplicant config and let NM handle it for you.

For instance when running NM and nm-applet I set my WPA2 keys in the applet, and it passes these keys along to wpa_supplicant.

----------

## nemectic

Excuse me if I'm being ignorant, but why do you want both? Either should work fine alone?

----------

## bawig1

you're not alone in being ignorant.. I don't understand exactly why you would use both, I still have allot to learn about gentoo. The previous post says that they work together so I don't really know how to set them up properly.

----------

## nemectic

Scratch that, it seem Network Manager use wpa_supplicant, I thought it handled it itself sorry.

Did you try using Network Manager instead of WPA supplicant to connect instead? That seems the logical thing to do, wpa_supplicant essentially works for NM when it's installed.

----------

## bawig1

yes I tried to use Network Manager to connect. It starts when the system boots. Below is some output from /var/log/messages that was generated by NetworkManager. There is some info generated by SELinux in there but i'm running in permissive mode atm so it's not effecting the system.

```

Oct  9 23:02:17 tux kernel: [ 3321.026059] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0 wlo1: disabling HT/VHT due to WEP/TKIP use

Oct  9 23:02:17 tux kernel: [ 3321.026075] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0 wlo1: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP

Oct  9 23:02:17 tux kernel: [ 3321.026086] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0 wlo1: disabling VHT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP

Oct  9 23:02:17 tux kernel: [ 3321.030108] wlo1: RX AssocResp from 90:e6:ba:4c:30:2a (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

Oct  9 23:02:17 tux kernel: [ 3321.041777] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Oct  9 23:02:17 tux NetworkManager[26771]: <info> (wlo1): supplicant interface state: inactive -> associated

Oct  9 23:02:17 tux NetworkManager[26771]: <info> (wlo1): supplicant interface state: associated -> disconnected

Oct  9 23:02:17 tux dhcpcd[1790]: wlo1: send_raw_packet: Network is down

Oct  9 23:02:17 tux kernel: [ 3321.453689] type=1400 audit(1381320137.563:920): avc:  denied  { search } for  pid=27594 comm="dhcpcd-$

Oct  9 23:02:17 tux kernel: [ 3321.519246] type=1400 audit(1381320137.629:922): avc:  denied  { read } for  pid=27598 comm="resolvcon$

Oct  9 23:02:17 tux kernel: [ 3321.519316] type=1400 audit(1381320137.629:923): avc:  denied  { open } for  pid=27598 comm="resolvcon$

Oct  9 23:02:17 tux NetworkManager[26771]: <info> (wlo1): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> inactive

Oct  9 23:02:17 tux kernel: [ 3321.598303] wlo1: send auth to 90:e6:ba:4c:30:2a (try 1/3)

Oct  9 23:02:17 tux kernel: [ 3321.604662] wlo1: RX AssocResp from 90:e6:ba:4c:30:2a (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

Oct  9 23:02:17 tux kernel: [ 3321.614369] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Oct  9 23:02:17 tux NetworkManager[26771]: <info> (wlo1): supplicant interface state: inactive -> associated

Oct  9 23:02:17 tux NetworkManager[26771]: <info> (wlo1): supplicant interface state: associated -> disconnected

Oct  9 23:02:18 tux kernel: [ 3322.138475] wlo1: authenticate with 90:e6:ba:4c:30:2a

Oct  9 23:02:18 tux NetworkManager[26771]: <info> (wlo1): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> inactive

Oct  9 23:02:18 tux kernel: [ 3322.149145] wlo1: authenticated

Oct  9 23:02:18 tux kernel: [ 3322.149246] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0 wlo1: disabling HT/VHT due to WEP/TKIP use

Oct  9 23:02:18 tux kernel: [ 3322.149261] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0 wlo1: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP

Oct  9 23:02:18 tux kernel: [ 3322.149273] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0 wlo1: disabling VHT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP

Oct  9 23:02:18 tux kernel: [ 3322.150357] wlo1: associate with 90:e6:ba:4c:30:2a (try 1/3)

Oct  9 23:02:18 tux kernel: [ 3322.156214] wlo1: associated

Oct  9 23:02:18 tux kernel: [ 3322.156915] wlo1: deauthenticating from 90:e6:ba:4c:30:2a by local choice (reason=3)

Oct  9 23:02:18 tux NetworkManager[26771]: <info> (wlo1): supplicant interface state: inactive -> associated

Oct  9 23:02:18 tux NetworkManager[26771]: <info> (wlo1): supplicant interface state: associated -> disconnected

Oct  9 23:02:18 tux kernel: [ 3322.179970] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

Oct  9 23:02:18 tux kernel: [ 3322.179987] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

Oct  9 23:02:18 tux kernel: [ 3322.179999] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Oct  9 23:02:18 tux kernel: [ 3322.180057] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Oct  9 23:02:18 tux kernel: [ 3322.180068] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Oct  9 23:02:18 tux kernel: [ 3322.180077] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Oct  9 23:02:18 tux kernel: [ 3322.180086] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Oct  9 23:02:18 tux NetworkManager[26771]: <info> (wlo1): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> inactive

Oct  9 23:02:18 tux kernel: [ 3322.699059] wlo1: send auth to 90:e6:ba:4c:30:2a (try 1/3)

Oct  9 23:02:18 tux kernel: [ 3322.705729] wlo1: RX AssocResp from 90:e6:ba:4c:30:2a (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

Oct  9 23:02:18 tux kernel: [ 3322.716146] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Oct  9 23:02:18 tux NetworkManager[26771]: <info> (wlo1): supplicant interface state: inactive -> associated

Oct  9 23:02:18 tux NetworkManager[26771]: <info> (wlo1): supplicant interface state: associated -> disconnected

Oct  9 23:02:19 tux kernel: [ 3323.241618] wlo1: authenticate with 90:e6:ba:4c:30:2a

Oct  9 23:02:19 tux NetworkManager[26771]: <info> (wlo1): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> inactive

Oct  9 23:02:19 tux kernel: [ 3323.254431] wlo1: authenticated

Oct  9 23:02:19 tux kernel: [ 3323.254528] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0 wlo1: disabling HT/VHT due to WEP/TKIP use

Oct  9 23:02:19 tux kernel: [ 3323.254545] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0 wlo1: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP

Oct  9 23:02:19 tux kernel: [ 3323.254558] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0 wlo1: disabling VHT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP

Oct  9 23:02:19 tux kernel: [ 3323.255126] wlo1: associate with 90:e6:ba:4c:30:2a (try 1/3)

Oct  9 23:02:19 tux kernel: [ 3323.262177] wlo1: associated

Oct  9 23:02:19 tux kernel: [ 3323.273343] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Oct  9 23:02:19 tux NetworkManager[26771]: <info> (wlo1): supplicant interface state: inactive -> associated

Oct  9 23:02:19 tux NetworkManager[26771]: <info> (wlo1): supplicant interface state: associated -> disconnected

Oct  9 23:02:19 tux NetworkManager[26771]: <info> (wlo1): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> inactive

```

I really don't understand any of this. If someone could help me identify the problem from this output I would appreciate it. Out of all the lines of output the one shown below sticks out to me;

```

Oct  9 23:02:18 tux kernel: [ 3322.156915] wlo1: deauthenticating from 90:e6:ba:4c:30:2a by local choice (reason=3)

```

----------

